# wanted new dove recipes



## A6 Ranch (Sep 3, 2015)

Please help with new ways to cook dove. Thanks


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Been doing a few dove fries this season as I'm bagging 15-30. Kind of a pain in the assz for me to prep for the standard bacon/jalapeÃ±o wrapped thing. Gonna try dumplings at some point when it starts getting colder out.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Soak in apple cider vinegar for 20-30 minutes and season with your favorite seasonings then smoke at 225 until medium, you will be amazed how tender and delicious they will be. By the way we debone them so they will cook faster.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dredge in seasoned fluor , fry in a big cast iron skillet w some chopped bacon, and a chopped onion until starts to brown

remove from heat add chopped mushrooms and celery and a can of cream of mushroom soup thinned with a 1/2 c of white wine.

place in oven at 300 and cook covered until meat starts to fall off bone, 

serve over rice


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't tried this yet, but it sounds good...
An easy, quick recipe that keeps the dove moist:

Arrange 10-12 dove breasts in a casserole dish.
Season however you like...I add a little salt, pepper, some garlic and some chopped up jalapeno peppers for a little zest.
Take one box of cornbread stuffing mix and prepare according to directions on box. Spoon mixture on top of dove breasts, completely covering all the breasts.
Bake according to package directions...when the cornbread stuffing mix is done, remove from oven.


----------



## bigjordy (Apr 10, 2015)

There are some good recipes in here.

https://www.facebook.com/knockdownboys/


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This ones simple but good. Brown them in dutch oven. 1 cup ketchup, quarter cup finger, sliced japs, chopped onion, Mushrooms. Add some water to cover them. Bake in oven till they fall off the bone. Seasoning is your call.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

deep fried...
whole picked birds, too..
that's how all the farmers wives fixed them..
dredge in seasoned flour... drop in hot grease...
this was the usual way back before ripping out breasts became common...
and a fat picked white-wing has lotsa flavor under that skin that's usually thrown on the ground...
I,ve posted about dove w/dumplings (picked birds)but breasted works good, too..
then thers a link I posted about a guy who has all sorts of good sounding recipies for dove...
hunter/angler/gardener/cook...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=dove+r...=-1&sk=&cvid=A8E0E66AE701421081C47211FC059CB3
the bacon wrapped breasts are fast and easy (tasty) but mostly suited to guys whose culinary skills involve burning meat over coals...
yeah, snarky comment...:rotfl:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

kweber said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but it sounds good...
> An easy, quick recipe that keeps the dove moist:
> 
> Arrange 10-12 dove breasts in a casserole dish.
> ...


My dad loved teal this way. I've been meaning to try it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

JFolm said:


> My dad loved teal this way. I've been meaning to try it.


do it and post it...
you're 300 mi into better teal country than me...
I wonder how it'd turn out like oyster dressing w/oys, chopped cooked eggs and celery?
and what about snipe?
Crawfish tails? 
hold back on the nutria, tho...:rotfl:
they're Cajun beef stew...:ac550:


----------

